# when is it ok to un-froggy legs in a mei tai?



## lovemyryguy (May 14, 2009)

DS is 3 months, and he's been showing signs of not wanting his legs froggy-ed in the baby hawk. He's trying to straighten them, and it makes him too tall for the back, so his head is bopping all around. I've put his legs out a couple of times, and he seems ok with it, and once he's asleep I reposition him to be curled up again. Is it developmentally ok for his hips to put him in sitting?? For some reason I had 4 months in my head, but I have no idea why I was thinking that? Thanks!


----------



## copperfox (Oct 24, 2006)

I've only froggied my DD2's legs a handful of times. Most of the time, her legs are out & has been that way since she was a newborn. She's 14weeks old now.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it's fine to put them out now. We only did it for a month or two with DS.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

DD is small, but wasn't happy froggied. I put one leg out pretty early. Then, when I tried putting both legs out before she was big enough, she totally let me know! She's 5 months now and has been going with both legs out for at least a month or two.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I honestly can't remember when I stopped doing frog-legs in a wrap. But I'm thinking maybe 3 mos.
It never occurred to me to be concerned about it. I think I stopped doing it when he felt "crammed" in there with the legs froggied - that's when I started keeping them out.

I wouldn't worry about it developmentally. I think the problem comes when the legs _hang straight down_/ baby dangles from his crotch as in the Baby Bjorn. As long as baby's hips are in the "Squat Straddle" position (legs spread, knees up a bit higher than hips) you're fine from the hip/spine development standpoint.


----------



## lovemyryguy (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
I honestly can't remember when I stopped doing frog-legs in a wrap. But I'm thinking maybe 3 mos.
It never occurred to me to be concerned about it. I think I stopped doing it when he felt "crammed" in there with the legs froggied - that's when I started keeping them out.

*I wouldn't worry about it developmentally. I think the problem comes when the legs hang straight down/ baby dangles from his crotch as in the Baby Bjorn. As long as baby's hips are in the "Squat Straddle" position (legs spread, knees up a bit higher than hips) you're fine from the hip/spine development standpoint.







*

That's what I was thinking too. As long as he's in that position, I don't see much difference between that and the froggy.

Thanks all for your responses!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

we only did it a few weeks, she didnt like it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## batsister (Jul 21, 2009)

I got my first mei tai when my son was 2 months old, and we did legs out from the start (I tried froggy-ing them once or twice). As one person mentioned, you can start with one leg out. Also, you can use a hair rubberband to cinch the mei tai if the seat seems too wide, but you can also just kind of scrunch it up as you put the baby in.


----------

